# Who's got a husqvarna 545?????



## ktoom (Nov 6, 2013)

Just curious if anybody had both, 545 and 550xp? Wondering if the difference in power output is really that noticeable? We use 550xp's at work, so I know what they "feel" like lol.

Ive got a, almost new, 545 coming in the mail and it should be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Nov 6, 2013)

Their difference is more noticeable limbing(rev-boost) But buried not as much. I run a 16" .325. I had the 550 and replaced it with a 545 and saved green backs. The 545 is lacking crank stuffers and has different transfer config I believe. 13k limited on the 545 I think.


----------



## w8ye (Nov 6, 2013)

I have them both and use one as a backup for the other. The 545 is rather rambunctious in spite of the 13000 coil instead of the 14000. I have a stock NE 346XP also and it usually has to sit at home.

The 550 does hold a little more rpm in the cut compared with the 545 but unless you are specifically comparing the two, you do not notice the difference.

The 545 came new from a site sponsor and the 550 had come from an regional individual who had never cut with it. They are about a year old.


----------



## ktoom (Nov 6, 2013)

Sweet!!!! I picked up this 545 off flea bay for cheap. It only has 2 hours on it and was most likely a dealer demo saw.


----------



## dbittle (Nov 6, 2013)

Good info. Will the 14000 rpm coil fit on the 545?


----------



## w8ye (Nov 6, 2013)

There was a tread on here where a guy had a tree fall on his 550. He bought a new 545 and swapped the pertinent 550 parts over into his new 545.


----------



## ktoom (Nov 7, 2013)

Ive tried to search for info, but the search option sticks for this message board. The search function use to be better. If you type in just 545, nothing comes up or has nothing to do with what your looking for.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Nov 7, 2013)

$337..... Lucky bastiage... I was watching that saw... LOL... Nice job ! I was thinking about the 545 instead of the 550xp for a firewood saw.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 7, 2013)

how about a 2252 jonsered,at a great price? its the equivalent to the 545. how about brand new at less than $50 more dollars than the price that was just mentioned


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Nov 7, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> how about a 2252 jonsered,at a great price? its the equivalent to the 545. how about brand new at less than $50 more dollars than the price that was just mentioned



Lets talk... Could you shoot me a PM please. 

My name is Steve


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 7, 2013)

contact me thru my personal email. ive lost enough pm's to do me a lifetime. [email protected]


----------



## Ndigity26 (Nov 7, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> how about a 2252 jonsered,at a great price? its the equivalent to the 545. how about brand new at less than $50 more dollars than the price that was just mentioned


 Yeah that's an insane deal same exact saw as the 545 which I already have. Good ground saw all day, still running a 346 in the tree when using a rear handle.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 8, 2013)

dbittle said:


> Good info. Will the 14000 rpm coil fit on the 545?


 
It takes more than the coil to make it a 550xp. At least you need to update the cylinder to 550 configuration, and of course you need the 550 autotune software.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 25, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> It takes more than the coil to make it a 550xp. At least you need to update the cylinder to 550 configuration, and of course you need the 550 autotune software.



Just curious, are you certain the 550, and 545 have different autotune software? While possible, it would seem as though they would simply use the same for cost considerations. Then limiting them with different coils, and or cylinders. Seems like developing different software for each model would get expensive.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> It takes more than the coil to make it a 550xp. At least you need to update the cylinder to 550 configuration, and of course you need the 550 autotune software.



Absolutely no difference in the cylinders or transfer covers. I've checked them side by side.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 25, 2014)

So how does the 545 stand post "massage" vs a 550?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't tell any real difference.


----------



## Matt81 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm waiting on a CS 2252 that's on it's way to me from the US as we speak. 

Anticipating good vibes.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Absolutely no difference in the cylinders or transfer covers. I've checked them side by side.




That's strange, as the part number for the complete top end is different, while all the parts but those you mentiond are the same.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> That's strange, as the part number for the complete top end is different, while all the parts but those you mentiond are the same.



I was so sure they were different that I had a 550XP top end shipped to me. When it arrived I could find no differences anywhere Niko. I ported the 2252 top end and sent the 550XP top end back. 

I'll try to get a video of the 2252 today for y'all.


----------



## rburg (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope you bring it to Jeremy's in September.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

We will.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2014)

Interesting! I might need to get a 545 or 2252 at some point.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Here a couple of videos. 

The MS261 is brand new first cuts after port work. The 2252 has a few hours on it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

I just sold one if those If I watch that video one more time I'll be buying another one.......off to watch the video one more time


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm impressed as hell with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm impressed as hell with it.


One question. What do you like better? 2252 ported or 346xp ported. I'm not looking to see which one is stronger. I've already heard all about that. Lots of people, including myself, are hung up on 346. I think the 2252 is better stock. Which one would you rather use?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

This is gonna sound weird but.......

I've not ran either of those saws enough to say which one is really the better saw. They are both extremely capable saws. 

If I had to pick one though.........it would be the 2252/545. 

I'm a odd duck. The MS261 ain't quite as fast.......it's heavier, and not nearly as agile. But I like it better than either of them.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2014)

I've seen enough. I want a ported 545!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> This is gonna sound weird but.......
> 
> I've not ran either of those saws enough to say which one is really the better saw. They are both extremely capable saws.
> 
> ...



That surely is odd - I believe it may be a factor that you are mainly used to running saws that are larger than 50cc, so they all feel quite light and nimble anyway?


----------



## CR888 (Jul 25, 2014)

lf you look at the two loaded vids without hitting play you will notice a good snapshot of woodchip exhaust. Both saws mid-cut spray chips in almost totally different directions......No real biggie either way but l now KNOW why l am covered in sawdust when using my 550xp compared to my ms261. Looking at the snapshot you really notice the chip deflector doing its job on the 261 sending chips directly to your boots. Chip deflectors have never been determing factors for me when buying saws but its interesting to see different designs in action.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2014)

CR888 said:


> lf you look at the two loaded vids without hitting play you will notice a good snapshot of woodchip exhaust. Both saws mid-cut spray chips in almost totally different directions......No real biggie either way but l now KNOW why l am covered in sawdust when using my 550xp compared to my ms261. Looking at the snapshot you really notice the chip deflector doing its job on the 261 sending chips directly to your boots. Chip deflectors have never been determing factors for me when buying saws but its interesting to see different designs in action.




You better keep the top of your boots covered when using the 261 then!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> That surely is odd - I believe it may be a factor that you are mainly used to running saws that are larger than 50cc, so they all feel quite light and nimble anyway?



I think more than anything else Niko it is that the MS261 is more than just a limbing saw. It's more of a from the stump to the tip sort of saw. The 550XP is a saw that is very easily twisted and swung thru the brush of the top of the tree down to the stem, but once at the stem, it just doesn't feel like saw I want for bucking. At that point I'm grabbing a bigger saw. Does that make any sense?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I think more than anything else Niko it is that the MS261 is more than just a limbing saw. It's more of a from the stump to the tip sort of saw. The 550XP is a saw that is very easily twisted and swung thru the brush of the top of the tree down to the stem, but once at the stem, it just doesn't feel like saw I want for bucking. At that point I'm grabbing a bigger saw. Does that make any sense?


Makes sense to me. But then again we gotta have an excuse use these


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I think more than anything else Niko it is that the MS261 is more than just a limbing saw. It's more of a from the stump to the tip sort of saw. The 550XP is a saw that is very easily twisted and swung thru the brush of the top of the tree down to the stem, but once at the stem, it just doesn't feel like saw I want for bucking. At that point I'm grabbing a bigger saw. Does that make any sense?



Sort of, but I don't really understand what makes the 261 more suitable for the bucking.

It shouldn't hurt anything that the saw is nimble and light, even though it don't need to be for the task at hand?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe I just need to put more time on the 2252.....


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Maybe I just need to put more time on the 2252.....




LOL, but can't really let this go; Are you 100% sure there are no internal difference under or inside
the transfer covers of the 550/2253 vs. the 545/2252?


----------



## weedkilla (Jul 26, 2014)

Check the kwf reports for the rpm that max power and torque are delivered on the 545 and 550. It's bang on for the only difference being crank stuffers.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 26, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Just curious, are you certain the 550, and 545 have different autotune software? While possible, it would seem as though they would simply use the same for cost considerations. Then limiting them with different coils, and or cylinders. Seems like developing different software for each model would get expensive.


check in over at hackaday. There's quite a bit of effort spent on deciphering the code/firmware to unlock those hidden features on personal electronics or the rice tuners that are just reflashing a common chip to get some gains.
It's sometimes called cripple ware (many trial useage programs are too) and commonly
you buy a bit of code to enter or flash to unlock things.
Heck, Old police/fire scanners were often just "crippled" with a few passive components that were easily removed to gain more band coverage (sometimes not entirely approved by the laws) 
Using a common module and just altering the firmware is the lowest cost way to build different models. Heck sometimes it's even carried over to a minor change in an easily
changed casting shape (think transfer covers).
Making and inventorying different boards and circuits is far more expensive than altering 
code.
Just think of that sat nav-onstar stuff in your car... turns on (and off ) with a monthly payment and a bit of code and it's in all the cars, just a manufacturer
marketing descision on that "prestige" line that decides which ones you hear about. 
Then the preponderance of "back doors" into most all of our systems should give a hint as to how commonly BOTH the components and chunks of code are reused across the lines.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2014)

weedkilla said:


> Check the kwf reports for the rpm that max power and torque are delivered on the 545 and 550. It's bang on for the only difference being crank stuffers.



I am not sure that is the full thruth, and I haven't trusted the KWF reports in some years, close to ten years actually. They started messing it up around 2005. 
There is no info about how many saws they test of each model (i suspect it is only one), or the state of run-in of those saws. I know that they made some rather unfair comparisons in 2005, cooperating with a German magazine and Dolmar.

They also "renew" the test reports every 5th year, apparently without actually testing current production saws - just copying the older results.


----------



## weedkilla (Jul 26, 2014)

Perhaps - but until someone can flash the brain box in an autotune saw and read the code we have visual inspection of mechanical components and those are the only available dyno reports.
Of course the lack if revboost is documented but I don't believe that it has been explained how this works. Best guess is a variation of both ignition timing and fueling during transition.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> LOL, but can't really let this go; Are you 100% sure there are no internal difference under or inside
> the transfer covers of the 550/2253 vs. the 545/2252?



Yes Niko. 100% sure. Same port timing, same transfer covers. I was told that the transfer covers were different. That's the reason I got the 550XP top delivered to me. But after careful mapping and examination there were no differences anywhere.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

The coil is different, maybe the carb too......and the 550XP has stuffers. As far as I can tell there are no other differences.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yes Niko. 100% sure. Same port timing, same transfer covers. I was told that the transfer covers were different. That's the reason I got the 550XP top delivered to me. But after careful mapping and examination there were no differences anywhere.



Cool we had always wondering this being the transfer covers had different numbers. Thanks Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

Is it possible that the 2252 is different than the 545? I've never compared the 545.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2014)

Doubt it but who knows. I reposted your info.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Is it possible that the 2252 is different than the 545? I've never compared the 545.



Here you go.

2252 577764702 CYLINDER-PISTON ASSY

545 577764702


----------



## sunfish (Jul 26, 2014)

What's a 545 cost these days? I really don't need another saw, but...


----------



## sunfish (Jul 26, 2014)

And the 545 is all orange...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

Terry Landrum is my connection on them Don.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Terry Landrum is my connection on them Don.


Thanks Randy. Figured him and Spike60 Bob are the ones to check with.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 2252 5777647*02* CYLINDER-PISTON ASSY
> 
> 545 5777647*02*



Yes, and the 550xp assy is listed as -01, not -02. I assume that most of us thought it was the transfer covers that were different, as with the 555 vs 560/562.

Funny stuff this!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

Don I got my last 2252 from Bob.......Terry was out of them. Both guys are great to deal with.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Don I got my last 2252 from Bob.......Terry was out of them. Both guys are great to deal with.


I've done a fair bit of dealing with Bob, but only a little with Terry. I'd not have a problem buying from either


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2014)

They may of course have put the wrong top end on the saw in question at the factory, but it isn't really likely.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I think more than anything else Niko it is that the MS261 is more than just a limbing saw. It's more of a from the stump to the tip sort of saw. The 550XP is a saw that is very easily twisted and swung thru the brush of the top of the tree down to the stem, but once at the stem, it just doesn't feel like saw I want for bucking. At that point I'm grabbing a bigger saw. Does that make any sense?



I understand what you mean Randy. I truly miss my old 346xp and how nimble it was, as it handled like a scalpel. I did use it for complete removals of many 18" and less trees, but it was chugging a bit at the base and that was running .325 chain. My 261 has had 3/8 pitch chain since day one and it always surprises me how well it pulls, almost like a slightly smaller 361... It doesn't handle like a husky, but it has usable torque which is nice. I'd still like a 550xp, and this thread has me curious about a 545/2252 (I need a RED saw anyway). However even if I do buy one, the 261 isn't going ANYWHERE! Fat Bottomed Girls make the rockin' world go 'round, after-all.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 26, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> I understand what you mean Randy. I truly miss my old 346xp and how nimble it was, as it handled like a scalpel. I did use it for complete removals of many 18" and less trees, but it was chugging a bit at the base and that was running .325 chain. My 261 has had 3/8 pitch chain since day one and it always surprises me how well it pulls, almost like a slightly smaller 361... It doesn't handle like a husky, but it has usable torque which is nice. I'd still like a 550xp, and this thread has me curious about a 545/2252 (I need a RED saw anyway). However even if I do buy one, the 261 isn't going ANYWHERE! Fat Bottomed Girls make the rockin' world go 'round, after-all.


Bryan, I just did a MM on my newer stock 346, added 3/8 chain 18" bar and it's a different saw. Pulls it great! The MM made a huge difference!


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 26, 2014)

Don, I should have clarified, before I MM'ed mine, it was good. Afterwards, it was GREAT. Still, I would love to compare a MMed 346 pulling 3/8 chain to my 261 to have a better answer as I think my 261 has a decent bit more torque. Wgere the 346 was a screamer, the 261 quietly goes about it's business like the small kid on the wrestling team who benched well beyond his body weight.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

My ported 346XPs are formidable.......just sayin.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My ported 346XPs are formidable.......just sayin.


My old 346 OE that I ported is formidable, but would like to have the NE ported by someone who knows what they are doing. Randy how does your ported 346 compare to a Dozerdan one?

Then I have another OE that is fixin to get a new oem top end that I'm goin to chuck up in the lathe.

All that and I want a 545?


----------



## TK (Jul 27, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Randy how does your ported 346 compare to a Dozerdan one?


Same thing only different.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 27, 2014)

TK said:


> Same thing only different.



Good answer, and Randy can of course not answer such a question, nor can Dan.....

There also will be differences between the individual saws, that are not dependant on who ported them.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Good answer, and Randy can of course not answer such a question, nor can Dan.....
> 
> There also will be differences between the individual saws, that are not dependant on who ported them.


I know, I know...

I can only mess with you guys here at the moment, as Randy is booked up and Dan wont return email or PM...

Just thinkin out loud.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2014)

I've never had to pleasure of running one of Dan's 346s.

But I've talked with Dan enough on the phone to know that his saws are gonna run just as well as mine. He and I have the same approach to building a work saw. Dan knows the difference between a cookie cutter and a work saw, and his saws will reflect that. Dan H, Terry L, Mitch W, and Scott K, and many other guys build great running saws. 

I'm booked up Don, but the way I'm working this schedule cuts turn around time down to only a couple of weeks. I can pencil you in.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks Randy. I think you are handling your schedule the most productive way. We might get something cookin.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2014)

Duane????? Is this your grinder I have?????

The box ended up being used for a saw......and well.


----------



## middleagemutant (Jul 27, 2014)

Sunfish Give Dan a call he usually gets back to you pretty quick he did my 365xt and did a good job on it.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2014)

middleagemutant said:


> Sunfish Give Dan a call he usually gets back to you pretty quick he did my 365xt and did a good job on it.


I talked to Dan on the phone a few weeks ago, he said to email for his address. 

I'm to the point of trying the machine work myself (cutting base & squish) on one of these. But would like to send one out also. We will see. Thanks.


----------



## Tor R (Jul 27, 2014)

Just currious.
545 v 550, one 550 coil, and same setup for AT as 550 have, and all the goodies are there? Or is there anything I missed?
Reason I ask is because 2252 is 40% cheaper then 2253 -


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2014)

No reason to change the coil IMHO.


----------



## Tor R (Jul 27, 2014)

And the cylinder is the same?
If so, only left with AT tuning? Or did I miss out some vital info?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> No reason to change the coil IMHO.


I don't see how anyone could be disappointed with a 545/2252. Compared to a 346xp they are every bit as good. My opinion.... because you can't screw up the tune. Auto tune makes me think I have always run my saws richer than I had to. I'm still happy to do so, but I'm sure I will be getting another 545/2252 in the future because they are great saws. I sold a 2252 to buy a real nice 346 recently. Not because the 346 is better stock, but because you can't just go out and buy them anymore and I want one ported. Can't go wrong with those saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 27, 2014)

The part numbers for the cylinders (with transfer covers) still are different though - is that just deception?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 27, 2014)

Randy, is the Jonnie in the video hitting the rev limiter before entering the cut? Sounds different than four stroke to me.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes it is.......hard.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 27, 2014)

Tor R said:


> And the cylinder is the same?
> If so, only left with AT tuning? Or did I miss out some vital info?



The coil, which is a very important part .

Then there is the possibility that they put the wrong top end on that particular 2245, but that isn't very likely.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 11, 2014)

Picked up a 545 today. Should receive a 346 xp ne Weds. Working on a pack


----------



## woodchipper95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have some scoring on my 545. It runs strong still but im sending it to terry soon-ish to be fixed/looked at. I hope he can pull the warranty on it since its not even a year old.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm kinda surprised at the two scrench +another allen wrench thing. First saw Ive had like that. Pretty accustomed to keeping *a* scrench. Still haven't run it. Looking forward to running it. Sucks to have to wait for some "break in wood". Supposed to bury the bar, or at least load it up for the first 3-5mins. Not what I typically think to do to a new 50cc limbing saw.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 12, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> I'm kinda surprised at the two scrench +another allen wrench thing. First saw Ive had like that. Pretty accustomed to keeping *a* scrench. Still haven't run it. Looking forward to running it. Sucks to have to wait for some "break in wood". Supposed to bury the bar, or at least load it up for the first 3-5mins. Not what I typically think to do to a new 50cc limbing saw.


I'm not at all convinced you HAVE to do that. When I got my 562, I decided I was smarter than those guys and just felled a tree and bucked the mutha' into firewood. The saw has never missed a beat. Ever.

It's your saw and mine is mine; I just set about cuttin', and might add I was quite impressed!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds like you did just about what they want. As opposed to buzzing through a handful of smaller stuff. They pretty much want you to stick it in wood and let it eat for the first 3-5 minutes.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I'm not at all convinced you HAVE to do that. When I got my 562, I decided I was smarter than those guys and just felled a tree and bucked the mutha' into firewood. The saw has never missed a beat. Ever.
> 
> It's your saw and mine is mine; I just set about cuttin', and might add I was quite impressed!



A perfect break in IMHO.

Hey........your 028 is fixed. I told Jon what you said about the spring.......and he shortened it even more. Wow.....that little bugger runs.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 12, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> A perfect break in IMHO.
> 
> Hey........your 028 is fixed. I told Jon what you said about the spring.......and he shortened it even more. Wow.....that little bugger runs.


Extra Bananas? Might just get some shut eye now....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2014)

Steel 028 Supah XB


----------



## TK (Aug 12, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Sounds like you did just about what they want. As opposed to buzzing through a handful of smaller stuff. They pretty much want you to stick it in wood and let it eat for the first 3-5 minutes.


You don't have to unless your altitude is above 5k feet I think. Just run it.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 12, 2014)

Plan to. Just hope to make a day of it and not be pressed for time. I've always broke in 2-strokes the way I plan to use them Like someone else bought them. (Like ya stole it sounds criminal).


----------



## hamish (Aug 12, 2014)

TK said:


> You don't have to unless your altitude is above 5k feet I think. Just run it.


Just run it, longer initial cuts just help it sort itself out faster. Cutting firewood is the best way to get it dialed in quick.


----------



## TK (Aug 13, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Plan to. Just hope to make a day of it and not be pressed for time. I've always broke in 2-strokes the way I plan to use them Like someone else bought them. (Like ya stole it sounds criminal).


Babying a chainsaw sounds criminal, too! LOL


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 14, 2014)

I only "baby" mine until I have time to properly run the piss out of them... Lol.


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!  

Look what has been updated on the USPS tracking page:
August 13, 2014 , 3:01 pm Processed Through Sort Facility AUSTRALIA

That means the sweet Jonny 2252 is only days away! Shipping was real slow this time for some reason. July 24th to August 13th. Maybe Aussie customs pulled one of their "random" parcel inspections. Who knows. I don't care cus it's now in the country and coming my way!  Looks like being a wet start to the week next week, plus i will likely be home recovering from the treatment for my dodgy blood, when it arrives so i should get a chance to play with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Matt81 said:


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!
> 
> Look what has been updated on the USPS tracking page:
> August 13, 2014 , 3:01 pm Processed Through Sort Facility AUSTRALIA
> ...


I checked the tracking this morning too. I was relieved. It did take a while. You will love it.


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I checked the tracking this morning too. I was relieved. I did take a while. You will love it.



Have not had one take a full 3+ weeks for quite a while. It does happen from time to time but not often thank goodness! I won't have it for a few working days still at best. All that notification means is that it had cleared customs and it is now in the couriers hands to be delivered.


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Whos got a Husqvarna 545?*

Me, that's who. But mine looks better! 

Thanks again Cory, i am very happy with it!


----------



## rburg (Aug 19, 2014)

I believe you will enjoy your new saw. The red and black definitely looks good.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2014)

We have one of those 2252s that is ported and ready to ship for sale.


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 25, 2014)

I was out cleaning up some large fallen trees today. Last week we had 60+ mph winds and then 10 inches of rain in under 36 hours. Many large snapped and broken or uprooted trees all over.
I work a lot for these people as they are getting older and have a very large property to look after. Plus many of the Acacia Decurrens and blackwood acacias are looking healthy but rotting internally or falling over as these species are known to have a limited lifespan of around 15 years. Lots of climbing and saw work for me! Rain held off today so got a bit done. I took my new 2252 along to give it a run. I put an older GB bar on with a semi chisel chain. This kind of work it is very easy to pinch the bar and potentially damage or bend it due to the varying tension and compression forces with hung up trees. Didn't want to wreck my new pro-lite that came with the saw! Also this acacia hard wood will blunt a full chisel quickly so i swapped to the semi to make things easier.

2252 performed flawlessly. I really am liking it and as i have said i can see almost bugger all difference in revs and cutting speed with my 346XP. I will have to run them side by side with same bar and chain one day.
I find the AT saws i have used, that they seem to hold their revs slightly better in the cut which results in less bogging. I found myself cutting bigger wood with the 2252 than i would usually. Normally i would have reached for my 365XT modded into a 372XP much earlier when using a 50cc saw in wood this size. (apart from my 5105's of course! ) This saw was a dream to use for the many entangled limbs that i had to fight through to make enough room to get near the trunk. Very nicely balanced saw. I am really liking the Jonsered handle angle too. I have no problems using it or the Husky's. I am equally comfortable with both. 

I was putting the T540 through many tanks also today. I am just trying to use it as much as i can to get an honest impression of how i like it. It went really well too. Very powerful little saw for a top handle. Cuts bloody fast with the 91VXL semi chisel. 
Just gets better and better, stronger and more responsive with every tank. I really miss my 338XPT though as it is more comfortable to use , for me anyway.




2 young AT punks alongside some old school "adjustable carb" muscle.



Grandad McCulloch got tired of waiting for these young upstarts to finish and came to show them how its done!  Yes it is very loud, doesn't rev anywhere as high and there is no AV at all and it leaves you more tired and sore from the weight, but i love this old Pro Mac 700. Brand new 20" powermatch bar and 3 new carlton semi chisels came with it. Fully working and in good condition. Best $50 i ever spent. Yeah i know i suck! 
It may be 32 years old but i love this PM700 and the old school torque of these big Macs. It was cutting at least as fast as my 365 which is modded into a 372 would have. It just tore through this trunk.
This thing has got to be the easiest starting saw ever, that i have used anyway. Rain, hail or shine even in the depths of a sub zero winter morning it will pop on second pull with the choke and fire right up first pull after that. ALWAYS. Sometimes it even pops with the first pull on the choke! No new saw i have ever had has been this easy to start let alone a 2nd hand one that is 32 years old! Short story, i accidentally left fuel in it for over 6 months and when i went to use it i flushed it out and put new fuel but was expecting problems due to my carelessness. Guess what? Popped on second pull with choke and fired first pull after that. Now that is impressive reliability!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Sounds like you did just about what they want. As opposed to buzzing through a handful of smaller stuff. They pretty much want you to stick it in wood and let it eat for the first 3-5 minutes.


I've been through the whole let it eat procedure. My 2252 always ran good, but took a minute to dial in when cold starting. I then cut about 15-20 12" cookies in one go. Problem solved. Ran perfect from then on. That's all it needed. Cold starts were better from then on. They are kick ass saws. They just need to be treated the way they are meant to be treated. Load it up and run a tank through it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

By the way, if you buy one, don't sell it to some dude in Australia. He will post pictures of it to remind that you shouldn't have sold it.


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> By the way, if you buy one, don't sell it to some dude in Australia. He will post pictures of it to remind that you shouldn't have sold it.



Hey Cory I'll let you buy it back for the same price when i get tired of it...... In other words never. 

Just kidding  I'll sell it back to you for more to remind you to never sell saws you like in the first place!


----------



## mesupra (Aug 30, 2014)

Elect6845 does a great 346xp as well. He actually sent me his newly ported 346 for me to try with not agreement to purchase. I ran over 10 tanks of 40:1 through it without issue and continue to use it hard with great results, it pumps out 172lbs of compression. I'm pretty sure he knew I would have to buy it. You just don't send a saw of that caliber down the road. I need to save a little coin and get my 346 xp and 576 in the mail as well.


----------



## kamp44 (Jun 21, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It takes more than the coil to make it a 550xp. At least you need to update the cylinder to 550 configuration, and of course you need the 550 autotune software.


check your parts schematic the cylinder on the 545 is the same parts no. as the 550


----------



## kamp44 (Jul 14, 2016)

check your parts schematic, the only differance is the coil. crank stuffer? NO DIFFERANCE.


----------



## benelli777 (Jul 16, 2016)

I have never run a 550xp. But I would say get a 545 and put the money you save towards a porting job. 

It worked for me. Still very happy with my 545 MMWS.


----------

